# Wheels manufacturing 11 speed conversion cassette?



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone running one yet? If not how are their 10 speed conversion cassettes? If their 10 speed ones work fine then I'll assume that the new 11 speed will work fine too. 

 I've got a shimano spline white industry H2 rear hub wheelset that I'd like to use campy 11 speed on. I also might swap wheels with my wife who runs shimano spline wheels. The H2 hub will only work on 10 speed if I buy the campy freehub body so that doesn't help either. 

They list a couple hubs that the 11 speed conversion cassette won't work on but I'm also not sure about it working on my H2 hub due to spoke interference. Might have to run a thin spacer?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

vortechcoupe said:


> Anyone running one yet? If not how are their 10 speed conversion cassettes? If their 10 speed ones work fine then I'll assume that the new 11 speed will work fine too.
> 
> I've got a shimano spline white industry H2 rear hub wheelset that I'd like to use campy 11 speed on. I also might swap wheels with my wife who runs shimano spline wheels. The H2 hub will only work on 10 speed if I buy the campy freehub body so that doesn't help either.
> 
> They list a couple hubs that the 11 speed conversion cassette won't work on but I'm also not sure about it working on my H2 hub due to spoke interference. Might have to run a thin spacer?


I've got an Ultegra conversion from WM that I use on a Power Tap SL+ hub originally built for a SRAM set up. It shifts just as well as my SR11 cassettes. Only wish they made a DA conversion but apparently there isn't enough mass on the DA to work with. The Ultegra 11 (11-25) weighs a hefty 240gr. I've used their 10sp conversion too. They do very good work.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

vortechcoupe said:


> The H2 hub will only work on 10 speed if I buy the campy freehub body so that doesn't help either.


Huh? you sure about that? The 10spd & 11spd freehub body are the same thing - unless I'm missing something here. 

I think the best solution is to swap the freehub body if you can - in your case if the 11spd cassette will work and I can't see why it wouldn't. The only reason I would go to the Wheels Mfg sol'n would be if the wheel would be swapped in and out of Campy & Shim/SRAM bikes from time-to-time. If it's going to be a permanent change and you'll run the wheel on a campy bike for the foreseeable future then just drop $40 on a slightly used freehub body and be done with it.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

From white industries web site "H2 rear hub will not work with 11 speed" I assume the drive side flange is too close to the freehub and the spokes or hub itself will make contact with the 25 tooth cog. For this same reason I also wonder if even a conversion cassette will fit, hopefully the shimano body on there has enough space. Wheels manufactory states that a couple hubs won't work but the H2 isn't one of them. But then again it's not near as popular as the hubs they list that don't work, king, etc...


----------

